# lesstime shaping



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

I been getting a few request via pm /email on what i have built or done well i thought i just post a topic 








































































more to come


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 10:40 PM~20597398
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


X2


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

lookin good.... did you ever get those tanks pressure tested.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

no i ened up drilling that part out to use for hydro fluid
still not sure if am going to use them or not
and thank you


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 21 2011, 12:23 AM~20597605
> *no i ened up drilling that part out to use for hydro fluid
> still not sure if am going to use them or not
> and thank you
> *


i been wanting to cut my tanks, but just engraving/painting/or plating them makes it hard enough to have filled around here let alone cut.. i like what you did though, well exicuted.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 20 2011, 11:28 PM~20597627
> *i been wanting to cut my tanks, but just engraving/painting/or plating them makes it hard enough to have filled around here let alone cut..  i like what you did though, well exicuted.
> *


thanks again when i use to paint ball one of the guys had a fill tank an we all use it to fill our tanks but be carefull the will pop on you if you dont watch it


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

yeah thats whats keepin me from doin it more than anything lol.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

nice stuff homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: great work


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

nice work


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

really nice work menn


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

nice work


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

the begining of a long weekend


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i was told if i want to do i must learn ,if i want to lern i must do 
so here we have some metallic paint that ill startplaying with i can spray soild color so ill try the metallics soon


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice work homie :thumbsup:i like the mini tanks :biggrin:uffin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sureñosbluez said:


> nice work homie :thumbsup:i like the mini tanks :biggrin:uffin:


thanks i need to get them cleaned up and down to you to let you have some fun :dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:nice job!!! keep it going


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks Ant


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

lesstime said:


> thanks i need to get them cleaned up and down to you to let you have some fun :dunno::dunno::dunno:


:yes: all polished


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

nice work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE LESSTIME.. LOOKS GOOD BROTHER


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP HOMIE :wave::wave:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks rob 

thanks Jr 

sup bluez


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

lesstime said:


> thanks rob
> 
> thanks Jr
> 
> sup bluez


I DID A SKETCH OF AN HANDLE BARS BUT I AM NOT VERY SURE HOW THEY LOOK  you saw the pic of my bike that i send to you


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yes i got the pic o the bike send me the drawing


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

lesstime said:


> I been getting a few request via pm /email on what i have built or done well i thought i just post a topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

lesstime said:


> yes i got the pic o the bike send me the drawing


i can't send to you the pic of the sketch because is too big to upload


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

sureñosbluez said:


> i can't send to you the pic of the sketch because is too big to upload


resize it make it smaller


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

bluez ill get me email over to you so you can send it that way


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

lesstime said:


> bluez ill get me email over to you so you can send it that way


OK HOMIE LET ME TAKE A BETTER PIC


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

lesstime said:


>


i miss my blue frame 

btw the black squares were a fuked up experiment lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

6 braces for a 20inch trike








4 braces for 16inch two heel


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

back to the topic








in primer going to block and paint soon


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How much to shape deez nutz?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sorry i dont work on nutz


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pm sent


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> How much to shape deez nutz?


 After he shapes them 150 per huevo to flake out :wow: add another 100 if they not shaved :thumbsup: Oh and that's shipped


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

:fool2::fool2::boink:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lilmikew86 said:


> :fool2::fool2::boink:


where is the topic on the trike?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pm for unreal prices this all has to go this week 























[/QUOTE]



lesstime said:


> 6 braces for a 20inch trike
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lesstime said:


> back to the topic


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice work bro


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

lesstime said:


> where is the topic on the trike?


i try not to be a attention whore i like keepin it to myself u might see a pic or vid here and there or mabe at a show:buttkick:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

forks and sissy bar sold


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

[h=2]







[/h]


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazz up bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sup blues


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

lesstime said:


> sup blues


I AM BACK BRO I AM READY TO WORK


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool ill be out this week but next week am back


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Your peddle car looking good bro...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

lesstime said:


>


nice bro


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

you selling that 20'' frame ?


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

i just talked 2 lesstime he said it's for sale make an offer and I will let him know. He is out of town and has no access to the internet


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

JAMES843 said:


> i just talked 2 lesstime he said it's for sale make an offer and I will let him know. He is out of town and has no access to the internet


ask thomas how low he will go on that frame.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

he said to make a offe on it he dont wont to put a price on it


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

JAMES843 said:


> he said to make a offe on it he dont wont to put a price on it


lol i aint good at offers. so let him know to work with me. 70 ?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey sorry i have not got on in a few been out of town hanging out with the reno GT fam 

matt hit me up bro ,lil grim pm me a offer bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


>


Sup Tom!!! how much bro???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sup rolo that one is sold already to james843 but i can build on for you ir diffrent let me know


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazz up bro :wave:


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

were are you


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

home


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

lesstime said:


> home


whazz up bro i have some sketches for you but i dont have my camera to upload them


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

can you text them to your email???then email them to me???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

blue schwinn ,12inch ,and black frames all sold[h=2]







[/h]































































need to sell coppie pic and pm me offers​


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

[h=2]







[/h]i got a call and he say the bondo keeps craking can i fix it and chang the skirts took it home started to dig in to it see what the deal is and thats what i was thinking all bondo so i striped it down to bare frame and started all over with metal this time next week it will be in primer along with this one that i did over this last week​


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP MY BROTHER :wave:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

...:wave:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

we build anything lol


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

u still have that bantam bro /??


lesstime said:


> blue schwinn ,12inch ,and black frames all sold[h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yes


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

NICE WORK FULLTIMER:h5:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

you gonna make it to Vegas Tom?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

E.C. ROLO said:


> you gonna make it to Vegas Tom?


trying to got a room booked waiting on pre reg to show up


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

lesstime said:


> yes


 wats da price bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pm me offer


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

my buddie and i did a few awards for a local car show


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

fer things i been messing with when its not to cold out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:fool2:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

metal/body work by me


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

handle bars how sould i weld them pic one or pic two??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 418776
> metal/body work by me


Parts by me. That looks a lot better.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:buttkick::h5:


socios b.c. prez said:


> Parts by me. That looks a lot better.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Wassup lestime


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

chillin man whats GOOD


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

heres a frame i helped a local kid build this is the middle phase theres a lot done to it now pics to follow 






heres one i did the metal on for the same kids sister not much but something


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

still working on it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 422793
> still working on it


What is this?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

something that makes you ask questions


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> something that makes you ask questions


Great topic


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

very outstanding


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 478851
> View attachment 478852


Is it just primered


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Ttmft for Lesstimes custom.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yes just primer got done about midnight last night to day block and paint ,bake ,then patterns, bake then clear , bake the cut buff tonight put together 5am for show at 9 am


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 478851
> View attachment 478852


:wave: HI LESS WASUP BRO WOW THAT FRAME IS REAL NICE CAN,T WAIT TO SEE IT ALL DONE !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

lesstime said:


> yes just primer got done about midnight last night to day block and paint ,bake ,then patterns, bake then clear , bake the cut buff tonight put together 5am for show at 9 am


Got damm!! Lol poat pics of fb when all done


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah and on here Juan 
Thanks Jeff your wheels looking sick also


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

I feel u bto lol jk wat color is it gonna be


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump for some bad ass work


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pics in a few weeks once done with paint and chrome 

if your looking for custom part or stock china let me know ,will make what you want or order it for you


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

TTMFT FOR LESSTIME HE DOES GOOD WORK AND PRICES ARE GOOD HIT HIM UP!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Pm'ed??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

408 I'll text you in bit sorry not near computer phone won't open pm


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok cool Lmk.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

got a cad need it cut hit me up , need parts designed am here let me know what you need


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

custom forks getting ready for 26''


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

more pics of work tomorrow


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sup bro how have you been


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

???:dunno: Whats goin on bro, sendin text & pm's, haven't heard anything for some weeks now! LMK


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

nice work bruh..


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

metal and body work done by lesstime


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

metal body and paint done by lesstime


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*nice work...*


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

View attachment 566853
View attachment 566854
View attachment 566855
cutting and paint by lesstime


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

View attachment 566856
custom display for LASTWISH done by lesstime


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

View attachment 566858
display box done by lesstime


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

customer idea comes to life @lesstime garage


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

same customer came back for frame work hes doing filler work on all


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 422791
> View attachment 422792
> View attachment 422793
> still working on it



How Much This Run ?


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Hey homie what you charge to do some custom fenders?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> How Much This Run ?


not sure yet still have not finshed it 



Lil_Rob00 said:


> Hey homie what you charge to do some custom fenders?


 depends on how many and designs and your fenders or do i need to get some pm me your number ill text you


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

one i did a few years ago and sold wounder what it looks like today???


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 422791
> View attachment 422792
> View attachment 422793
> still working on it


Sickkk ne more pix


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

not at this time sould have some soon Feb maybe


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Orale nice nice 
Theres this vato on fb das looking for face parts raw. 
U have ne for sale


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

tribal handle bars $100 shipped






spotlight shining to the sky for batman signal at night sissy bar






batman forks 
batman parts $100 for forks and sissybar shipped
all these parts will fit 16 or 20inch bikes
pic of forks and sissybar is before holes drilled


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Whats the prices


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Sup rollerzonly low


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ey lesstime did some vato hit u up on da parts


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> Sup rollerzonly low


Umm No..


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

No 714 and who is rolow


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

lesstime said:


> No 714 and who is rolow



Its e.c rolo estupid he change his name lol, "rollerzOnly low" hahah rolo should punch you in the throat foe that ,what an insult lol j/k


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> Its e.c rolo estupid he change his name lol, "rollerzOnly low" hahah rolo should punch you in the throat foe that ,what an insult lol j/k


Haha tom has it coming. 

Where is my parts nikka....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

if the Ro in my screen name stood for Rollerz Only it would of been capital RO.. nothing against R.O....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

my bad i cant see sig or pic when on my phone


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

text sent....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Responded


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> Responded


 right on brother!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

anytime bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey E


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

CE 707 said:


>


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

bwhahahahaaaa


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

it is what it is


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ended up a little wider then planed so ill do a little twek in and make it how we need it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

right off the table and bend forgot grinder to do a little clean up agh that can wait


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

like i said its ended up a little wider then planed and ill fix that but you kinda get the idea how the rear will look dont like click the back button


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Looks cool bro.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Trike kit?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pm sent rolo my bad 

asked monica to send your stuff and she didnt do it she hid it from me it will go out thursday and ill call you with tracking number sorry once again 


mike i need your address 

james yours will go also 

sorry once again rolo,james 


updates soon fri-sat unless you want to post yours mike


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ps my phone screen busted so i have no idk who or what kinda messages or calls am getting but i cant respond or pick up new one tomorrow??? or thursday


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Keep up the good work homie.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

looks bad ass bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

this might be ok


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is the trike kit for the 12"? It looks like a 26" trike kit.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 572967
> ended up a little wider then planed so ill do a little twek in and make it how we need it





lesstime said:


> View attachment 572969
> like i said its ended up a little wider then planed and ill fix that but you kinda get the idea how the rear will look dont like click the back button





socios b.c. prez said:


> Is the trike kit for the 12"? It looks like a 26" trike kit.


:thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

lesstime said:


> pm sent rolo my bad
> 
> asked monica to send your stuff and she didnt do it she hid it from me it will go out thursday and ill call you with tracking number sorry once again
> 
> ...


did you get it shipped thursday?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Last night i worked late tracking number is at home ill send when i get there


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

ok


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Came you post a pic for me?


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

me?


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

send it to me


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thats a bad ass trike kit ke no.....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks bro


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Never seen one like this....much props bro...good work


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks more to come


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Can u do custom fender for a trike????


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Like the ones on green with envy from Goodtimes Ventura i did them


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I haven't seen those bro but i shoot u a pic bro.....soon.......


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lesstime said:


> (last pic from oneofakind)metal and body work done by lesstime


Bump for dreamer


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

some fender braces for mike lil tiger build brother love


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

lesstime said:


> Bump for dreamer


Something like this bro.....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Pm a price........I wanna do something aztec if possible carnal


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

To
The
Top 
To lesstime!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

draw what you want and i can come up with prices i dont know much about aztec style


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> To
> The
> Top
> To lesstime!


thanks juan


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

lesstime said:


> thanks juan


Anytime!! Anytime!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i like that way this came out


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Will do bro...good work thou


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool thanks


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

lesstime said:


> Last night i worked late tracking number is at home ill send when i get there


you make it home yet?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

am at work right now have to stay late text me in 3 hours


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

JAMES843 said:


>


:fool2:LOOKS GOOD


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

lesstime said:


> am at work right now have to stay late text me in 3 hours


thanks for the tracking #


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

messed up some brackets for


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Elgringo being built


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Fucken sick g


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice work ... To bad don't have time for GT edition


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

always have time just bring it up and get to work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lesstime said:


> always have time just bring it up and get to work


I gave u a design already like 2 months ago


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what was it i dont member


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lesstime said:


> what was it i dont member


Crank and pedals and something to gold my pump


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

fb message me and we can make that happen


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lesstime said:


> fb message me and we can make that happen


Ok


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

LT + GT = TOP OF THE WORLD lmao


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Ok


parts will be ready the 26th


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 593770


:h5: Bad ass work homie keep it on !!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

getting ready to make parts for a good customer


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

To
The 
Top!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Morning everyone


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Quickly


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looking good brotha


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Some quick fenders


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Small but there lol


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

lesstime said:


> Some quick fenders


These look sik


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks bro i might be willing to sell them


----------



## TucsonMC86 (Mar 7, 2012)

GT TTMFT!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Right on GT up


----------



## TucsonMC86 (Mar 7, 2012)

PARTS LOOKIN GOOD BRO...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Keep up the good work.TTT


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

lesstime said:


> Thanks


No prob. I like the tiger skirts how much they run?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Something close to that about 110+ depending on details and raw or ready for paint


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

lesstime said:


> Something close to that about 110+ depending on details and raw or ready for paint


110 for all 4 skirts? N jus raw I can weld em on not a big hassle


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

I wont sell them that way theres many diffrent fenders nd i rather me xut and make sure they fit then me cut and send and not work on customers fenders


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

lesstime said:


> I wont sell them that way theres many diffrent fenders nd i rather me xut and make sure they fit then me cut and send and not work on customers fenders


Ok koo no prob. I provide fenders or they included in price?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

For 12" fenders customer has to provide


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

lesstime said:


> For 12" fenders customer has to provide


sounds good. Let me get a new back fender n ill get back with u n arrange a time to meet or ship . Mines got a rust hole in it. THANKS LESTIME FOR TAKIN THE TIME TO ANSWER MY Q'S. TTT have a great superbowl weekend n dont work to hard :thumbsup:


----------



## TucsonMC86 (Mar 7, 2012)

HEY THOMAS COULD YOU MAKE A SEAT LIKE THIS??? PM ME THE PRICE,,, THANKS...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Pm sent bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Might use this ?????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> Might use this ?????


:facepalm: put it where the metal thing is blocking it?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

How much for a san jose sharks sprocket?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Got both welded up now to clean


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Matching brackets soon


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Some


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Danny cad me cut


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Customer drawing


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

lesstime said:


> Some


Nice hat is it pedals ???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

They will be when done


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

lesstime said:


> They will be when done


Koo koo


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

No jr


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lesstime said:


> No jr


BUMP:boink:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Lmao ill send a pic tomorrow in sun to phone


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lesstime said:


> Lmao ill send a pic tomorrow in sun to phone


THERE ALWAYS LIGHT IN YOUR HOUSE :squint:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Tomorrow am in bed


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lesstime said:


> Tomorrow am in bed


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Lmao your nuts ,,,


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

lesstime said:


> Danny cad me cut


fire bad.


caveman talk


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Ug ug


----------



## TucsonMC86 (Mar 7, 2012)

TTT FOR LESSTIME SHAPING :thumbsup:...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Messing around


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump again


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks bro bout to sand down and redo not happy with them


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> Thanks bro bout to sand down and redo not happy with them


I'm not happy with them either.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hummmmm


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Before


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

After


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Before


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

After


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lesstime said:


> After


That pump rack will look good on the GT BIKE. How much


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lesstime said:


> Lol


How much


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Customize you schwinn parts aswell


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

lesstime said:


> Customize you schwinn parts aswell


Those are nice forks...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

I cleaned them and bent them for this guy name Chuck


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Working on stuff for my towncar


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

lesstime said:


> I cleaned them and bent them for this guy name Chuck


I guess he put them on his bike....he's such a show off


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Lol


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> I guess he put them on his bike....he's such a show off


 :thumbsup: love the old school style...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

1st faced trike kit in the works


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Will it be done for fresno????


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Mike i have sat off ill send bro 
Mike baby steps ill send sat i have off 
Jr am trying to get done to send sat i have it off


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

lesstime said:


> Mike i have sat off ill send bro
> Mike baby steps ill send sat i have off
> Jr am trying to get done to send sat i have it off


I was just going to text you... Cool I can't wait to get them on...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lesstime said:


> Mike i have sat off ill send bro
> Mike baby steps ill send sat i have off
> Jr am trying to get done to send sat i have it off


Cool cool


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lesstime said:


> Mike i have sat off ill send bro
> Mike baby steps ill send sat i have off
> Jr am trying to get done to send sat i have it off


cool cool


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Taking seats in to work tomorrow getting ready for 1st custom seat


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Wheres the updated pics at? your slacking


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

parts didnt show up wat the tracking numbers


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Are my parts done? I want them on the bike...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

any word yet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

cut by Lesstime CAD by Jusdeez Engraving by Frank armenta 909monte88


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

skip tooth sprocket I see.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

yea buddy


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

lesstime said:


> Mike i have sat off ill send bro
> Mike baby steps ill send sat i have off
> Jr am trying to get done to send sat i have it off


 I payed for the parts April 1st... This reply is from May 1st... How does one week turn into over 2 months??? No more sorry's.... SAYING TO MY SON IN VEGAS!!!


----------

